# معالجة المياه العادمة، للدكتور محمد أبو عرف



## wassim sahyoun (27 نوفمبر 2011)

للمرة الثانية :العالم الفلسطيني محمد أبوعرف من خانيونس يحصل على براءة اختراع في الولايات المتحدة

حاز العالم الفلسطيني الدكتور محمد أبو عرف من مواليد مدينة خان يونس ، والمقيم في الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية، مؤخراً، على براءة اختراع ثانٍ من دائرة براءة الاختراعات في الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية.

واتخذ الاختراع الثاني رقم 6.964.736 ، وذلك في موضوع معالجة المياه العادمة، فيما كان لـ د.أبو عرف براءة اختراع أول في الشهر الجاري في ذات الموضوع.

والاختراع يختص بنظام وطريقة للتحكم أوتوماتيكياً بالمعدات المستخدمة في فصل المياه عن الحماة قبل التخلص منها، والحماة هي مزيج من المياه والمواد الصلبة الناتجة من معالجة العادمة في محطات التنقية.

والاختراع اكتشف أيضاً العلاقة بين مقدار تحمل شبكة الجزيئات المكونة للحماة ومعدل كمية الكيميائيات المضافة للحماة، وسوف يمكن الاختراع من تصميم آليات يمكنها التحكم عملياً بمعدات فصل المياه من الحماة.

وأوضح الدكتور أبو عرف ، أن الاختراع اكتشف بطريقة جديدة لقياس مقدار قوة تحمل شبكة الجزيئات المكونة للحماة، من خلال قياس الخصائص الفيزيائية للحماة والمعروفة بـ "rheology"، بعد إضافة المواد الكيميائية لمعالجة الحماة وقبل فصل المياه منها.

ولفت إلى أن الاختراع يختص بجزء الأنظمة بينما سيتم قريباً نشر الجزء الثاني من الاختراع والذي يختص بالطريقة.

وقال د. غسان أبو عرف شقيق العالم إن أخيه الدكتور محمد يشغل منصب مدير قسم تطوير معدات المياه في دائرة البحث والتطوير لشركة " Simens Water Technology " الألمانية، والتي بلغت قيمة مبيعاتها 75 بليون دولار في العام الماضي.

وأضاف، أن شقيقه له طلبات اختراعات أخرى يجري النظر فيها حالياً للفحص ببراءتها من قبل دائرة الاختراعات في الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية.


----------



## كيرو عبده (26 يناير 2012)

thanks


----------

